# Inhalt aus Textfield in OutputStream packen



## Yoda III. (8. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte den Inhalt eines Textfeldes per Knopfdruck in einen OutputStream packen. Damit er über das Netzwerk verschickt werden kann. 

ich wollte das ganze in den Actionlistener des Buttons packen und dann die Stringvariable die ich mit getText belegt habe in einen stream umwandeln.
Leider klappte das mit dem Umwandeln nicht, und ich weiß danach auch nicht mehr wirklich weiter. 

umwandeln wollt ich es einfach hiermit:

```
string s = textfeld.getText; 
InputStream in = new ByteArrayInputStream(s.getBytes());
```
Könnt ihr mir das ein wenig unter die Arme geifen ?

Gruß und Danke schonmal, Yoda


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jan 2005)

Ich denke du musst dir den OutputStream des Sockets holen:

```
OutputStream os = socket.getOutputStream();
```
und deinen String in den hineinschreiben:

```
os.write (s.getBytes());
```
Meintest du so etwas?

PS: Ich heiße auch hin und wieder Sidious - also zieh dein Lichtschwert und kämpfe wie ein grüner Wichtel!


----------



## 8ull23y3 (9. Jan 2005)

```
String outputString = TextFieldxxx.getText;
PrintWriter clientOut = new PrintWriter(Socketxxx.getOutPutStream(),true);
clientOut.println(outputString);
```
(ob das true dahin muss weiss ich nicht. Probiers aus!

auf der anderen Seite(Server) musst du mit


```
BufferedReaeder clientIn = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(Socketxxx.getIputStream()));
String inputString = clientIn.getInputStream();
System.out.println(inputString);
```
 
den String wieder einlesen.

Hoffe das geht  :roll:


----------



## mic_checker (10. Jan 2005)

Hast dich vertippt, muss getText() heissen.

Wofür holst du in dem Fall PrintWriter mit true im Konstruktor? Ist es gewollt das der Output Buffer geflusht wird?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (10. Jan 2005)

Ja hab mich vertippt.
Ob das flushen gewollt ich weiss ich nicht. Hab gerade erst nachgeguckt wofür das  ist.
Habs aus nem Buch hatte auch bis gerade eben noch alles geklappt jetzt nicht mehr.  :?


----------

